#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-20
<qwebirc41901> c'est encore moi
<kanouk> re
<qwebirc41901> sa foirer mon instalation
<qwebirc41901> le dvd a pas marcher
<qwebirc41901> et la j'arrive pas a graver les document dans le rar 
<qwebirc41901> tu connais un lien avec l'iso pas en rar?
<djiefo> Hola
<qwebirc41901> bonsoir
<djiefo> question de noob ici... Faut tu que je protège mon linux avec un anti-virus ou bin on est à l'abri d'infections
<djiefo> ?
<qwebirc41901> xD
<djiefo> parce-que sous windows, jen pognais jamais de virus...
<djiefo> ca l'air drole ma question
<djiefo> mais je veux quand meme une réponse :)
<Lrrr> non pas nécessaire djiefo 
<djiefo> merci
<djiefo> fak dans Ubuntu, c'est lutilisateur le virus
<Lrrr> oui
<qwebirc41901> quelqu'un a un lien avec l'iso pas zipé ou une manière de l'assembler?
<Lrrr> l'ISO pas zippé?
<Lrrr> C'est pas zippé un ISO
<qwebirc41901> ben quand je télécharge ubuntu sa me le donne zippé
<Lrrr> euh...
<Lrrr> même là http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ ?
<qwebirc41901> je dois mal faire quelque chosse mais je sais pas quoi
<qwebirc41901> oui c'est un rar
<Lrrr> ouais y'a qqch qui marche mal la
<Lrrr> tu downloads avec quoi?
<qwebirc41901> j'ai pas d'option apart winrar
<qwebirc41901> j'ai wubi dedans mon rar
<Lrrr> tu downloads l'ISO avec quel programme?
<kanouk> salut Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> salut kanouk
<kanouk> djiefo, tu graves pas ton iso sur un cd plutôt qu'un dvd?
<qwebirc41901> avec fire fox ya il me demande pas le downloader avec un program
<Lrrr> qwebirc41901: Tu downloads l'ISO et ça te donne un .rar?
<Lrrr> T'aurais pas un plugin spécial avec ton Firefox?
<djiefo> kanouk, bah moi oui c'est ca que je fais
<qwebirc41901> je crois pas
<qwebirc41901> je vais essayer avec chrome -.-
<Lrrr> bien oui essaye avec Chrome...
<Lrrr> ici je download le .iso et ça me donne un .iso o_O
<qwebirc41901> tu utilise quoi comme navigateur
<Lrrr> Chrome.
<Lrrr> Mais je viens d'essayer avec Firefox et j'ai pas de problème là non plus.
<qwebirc41901> rar encore
<kanouk> lol djiefo , erreur
<kanouk> à qwebirc41901 cette question
<djiefo> kanouk,  bah koi j'ai répondu lol
<djiefo> moi on me parle, je répond
<kanouk> lol ;-D
<Lrrr> qwebirc41901: C'est quoi le liens que tu utilises pour télécharger exactement?
<kanouk> tu fais bien :-D
<kanouk> c'est ce qui arrive quand on fait plusieurs choses à la fois et qu'on essaie de suivre les discussions ;-D
<qwebirc41901> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ live CD
<Lrrr> qwebirc41901: Ce liens la est sensé te donner un fichier .iso...
<Lrrr> qwebirc41901: Il y a un problème de ton côté...
<Lrrr> qwebirc41901: Tu es sous Windows ou Linux?
<qwebirc41901> windows xp
<qwebirc41901> je vais kick winrar de mon ordi
<qwebirc22125> bon enfin
<qwebirc22125> 3h de téléchargement c'est normal?
<Lrrr> oui
<Musashimaru> ca dépend du téléchargement
<qwebirc22125> ok j'ai le bon lien qui va rentrer en iso
<Musashimaru> A votre avis, utiliser une tablette comme clavier et souris distant sous linux, ca a un interret? en passant par le wifi?
<Lrrr> Y'a pas qqun qui se cherche un appart à Sherbrooke ici? :/
<Musashimaru> non
<qwebirc22125> c'est étrange le téléchargement par le rar prennait 30 min gros max et il y avait wubi dedans qui sert a instaler
<Lrrr> bien c'est p-e pas le même ISO alors
<KimLaroux> t'a probablment télécharger les images pré-installé pour netbooks, en bas de la page
<qwebirc22125> c'était le même lien mais bon la c'est régler
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<Ankman> later
<KimLaroux> a se couche de bonne heure...
<KimLaroux> Oh cool, Ankman you're using a free hosted shell?
<KimLaroux> I've been wanting to get one for a while, I didn't know there was actually free ones
<Ankman> yes
<Ankman> well by donation
 * KimLaroux nods.
<Ankman> $1 was minimum, i guess i paid $20 5 years ago
<Ankman> want info?
<KimLaroux> I suppose these guys need money to keep their servers up
<KimLaroux> more or less
<Ankman> yes
<Ankman> and for beer ;-)
<KimLaroux> I'm busy enough as it is...
<KimLaroux> I wish I could have such access to my school's servers
<KimLaroux> that would be awesome
<Ankman> ask
<KimLaroux> I'll do that when I get the chance
<KimLaroux> but for security reasons, I'd be very surprised if they even consider the request
<Ankman> yep
<Ankman> samba hates me
<KimLaroux> it happens once in a while, you gotta pet it in the right way
<Ankman> hehe
<Ankman> got a weird network here
<Ankman> not samba's fault, more likely a routing problem
<KimLaroux> yeah I had a weird network too... two computers, 3 routers
<KimLaroux> setting printing on it was a pain
<Ankman> lol
<Ankman> i have a wlan ad-hoc here with no forwardings so far
<Ankman> internet via proxy, rest via ssh
<Ankman> now i try that the windows site can access the samba thingy on linux
<Ankman> the windows routing tables looks like a granade just exploded in it
<Ankman> linux table looks slim and nice
<Ankman> eh... why has wkindows port 80 open here?
<Musashimaru> skype?
<Ankman> yes
<Ankman> that open 80?
<Musashimaru> yes
<djiefo> Est-ce qu'il y a un autre pack de theme (que murina) que l'on peut downloader par terminal?
<djiefo> J'ai trouvé Ubuntu Software Center search Community-Themes
<djiefo> Up
<djiefo> J'aimerais savoir un truc. Quand on download des logiciels et que c'est .deb, ca peut toujours s'ouvrir en Ubuntu Software Center... Pourquoi, c'est génial ça faudrais que tout les sites fasse ça!
<djiefo> Je prend par exemple (frostwire) c'est un .deb ca s'installe en 1 claquement de doigt
<IdleOne> Software Center est un logiciel creer pour installer les .deb
<djiefo> IdleOne, Ok
<djiefo> Bah j'avais demarqué, mais pourquoi les sites qui font des versions logiciel pour ubuntu ne les font pas comme tout le temps?
<djiefo> Au lieu de nous faire gosser de temps en temps
<djiefo> remarqué*
<IdleOne> je comprends pas ta question
<djiefo> Bah il y a plein de logiciels qu'on ne peux pas installer comme ca... il n'y a pas de .deb disponible sur leur site
<djiefo> C'est des .taz.gz souvent
<djiefo> C'est quoi ca
<djiefo> je suis capable de les installer mais il faut des commande dans le terminal faut gosser
<IdleOne> les logiciels offert en tar.gz c'est du code source qui faut compiler
<djiefo> C'est quoi la bonne commande pour compiler un tar.gz?
<IdleOne> nano README
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> ./configure , make , make install d'habitude
<djiefo> Jveux un script qui va faire ca a ma place, un utilitaire quelqu'onque
<IdleOne> mais avant de compiler tu devrais verifier dand Software Center voir si c'est pas deja packeter
<IdleOne> dans*
<djiefo> tar.gz Running Center
<djiefo> lol
<IdleOne> djiefo: you speak English?
<djiefo> je vérifie toujours
<djiefo> IdleOne, je suis québecois...
<IdleOne> ca veux dire non ca?
<IdleOne> :P
<djiefo> bah si tu veux parler en anglais ca me dérange pas
<IdleOne> je demande car mon Francais ecrit est pourris
<IdleOne> j'ai besoin de pratiquer de toute facon
<djiefo> C'est important au québec un bon français malheureusement...
<djiefo> C'est difficile à apprendre, il y a beaucoup d'exeptions, je comprend
<IdleOne> ce qui est triste, je suis aller a l'ecole francaise
<djiefo> Tu vis au Québec?
<IdleOne> mais 10 ans aux etats unis et manque de pratique j'ai perdu mon ecrit
<IdleOne> oui a Montreal
<djiefo> Si t'en avais pas parler de ton problème d'écrit je ne l'aurais même pas remarqué à date. Tu écris bien et tu ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographe... arrêtes la parano~ya vieux!
<IdleOne> haha, merci
<IdleOne> anyway c'est quoi tu essaye d'installer ?
<djiefo> Bah j'aimerais un logiciel qui compile les tar.gz a ma place
<IdleOne> je pense pas qu'il y en a
<djiefo> Si je faisais du C++ je serais en train de faire  le web lancement de ce programme voyon dont!
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  <-- bon lien a lire
<IdleOne> en Anglais mais utile tous de meme
<djiefo> Bah c'est ce que je cherche!
<IdleOne> euh j,oubli toujour qu'en francais on ecrit pas les noms de langue avec une majuscule
<djiefo> je ne suis pas sure...
<IdleOne> checkinstall est une command qui vas creer un .deb de ton programme que tu compile
<IdleOne> pour que ce soit plus facile a desintaller et reinstaller
<djiefo> Ok alors tu fais download, une fois le download est fini, click droit Create .deb with checkinstall et ca se fait tout seul?
<IdleOne> ca evite pas le besoin de compiler certain programe mais t'as besoin de le faire just une fois.
<djiefo> Bah c'est exactement ce que je cherchais
<djiefo> Tout le monde devrais avoir ça
<djiefo> je vais l'essayer immédiatement, je donne des nouvelles :)
<IdleOne> apres avoir fait checkinstall tu peux sauvegarder le .deb et l'utiliser pour installer avec un clicque la prochaine fois
<djiefo> aptitude?
<djiefo> apt-get install *
<djiefo> c koi ca aptitude?
<IdleOne> aptitude est un logiciel pour installer des .deb un "front end" de apt
<IdleOne> en terminal
<djiefo> ch'comprends pas
<IdleOne> aptitude est comme Software Center ou bien Synaptic Package manager mais en mode text.
<djiefo> ok on a pas ça pas defaut?
<IdleOne> il n'est plus installer par defauts sur Ubuntu, tu peut remplacer aptitude avec apt-get
<djiefo> ahh daccord
<IdleOne> certain vont te dire que aptitude est meilleur mais c'est faux
<IdleOne> il y avait un temp que oui
<IdleOne> plu maintenant
<IdleOne> plus*
<djiefo> JE ne suis pas capable d'installer checkinstall, ca marche po.
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<djiefo> ouai ca c'est fait
<IdleOne> ok, erreurs?
<djiefo> Je suis dans checkinstall dans le terminal mais je ne comprend absolument rien a tout ce charabia
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> bon maintenant to retourne dans les fichier ou tu as ton .tar.gz
<IdleOne> tu*
<IdleOne> errr le pas les
<djiefo> ;)
<IdleOne> tu fais ./configure
<IdleOne> make
<IdleOne> et maintenant au lieu de fair make install
<djiefo> ahh toujours dans le terminal
<IdleOne> tu fais checkinstall
<IdleOne> oui
<djiefo> lol
<djiefo> minute
<IdleOne> checkinstall remplace "make install" et creer un .deb
<IdleOne> apres tu peux copier le .deb qui vient d'etre creer et le sauve garder pour plus tard quand tu vas certainement avoir besoin de reinstaller Ubuntu :)
<djiefo> The package documentation directory ./doc-pak does not exist. 
<djiefo> Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y]: 
<IdleOne> yes
<djiefo> ca fait rien je crois
<IdleOne> si y'a pas d'eereur tu est bon pour continuer
<IdleOne> dans linux on the dit pas que tout marche quand ca marche
<IdleOne> te*
<IdleOne> si y'a un problem le terminal va le dire
<djiefo> mais jai juste a faire Enter enter enter
<djiefo> ?
<IdleOne> je vois pas ce que tu vois mais oui
<djiefo> ca créer description-pak
<IdleOne> suis les reponse par defauts
<djiefo> Faudrais que je mette description-pak dans Ubuntu Software Center a quelque part?
<IdleOne> non
<djiefo> ok
<IdleOne> doc-pak d'apres moi c'est des fichier de documentation
<djiefo> attends je vais essayer un autre fichier
<IdleOne> fort possible que en a pas besoin mais mieux en avoir trop que pas assez 
<IdleOne> que tu*
<djiefo> comment on fais pour descendre de folder? dans le terminal?
<IdleOne> cd .
<djiefo> ok
<IdleOne> err cd ..
<IdleOne> 2 points
<djiefo> c'est juste cd
<IdleOne> ou juste cd
<IdleOne> lol
<djiefo> haha
<djiefo> ca marche po
<IdleOne> cd te ramene a ~/ ou /home/username
<djiefo> oui cd ca marche pas checkinstall ca marche po
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> tu install frostwire tu as dit?
<IdleOne> donne moi une minute
<djiefo> je fais cette commande pour le partir: chekinstall fichier.taz.gz
<djiefo> checkinstall*
<djiefo> non frostwire ca va super bien
<djiefo> c'est un exemple d'une belle job, pas fait par des débutants
<djiefo> ca s'ouvre directement dans software center c'est magique
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> y faux que tu extract le .tar.gz
<djiefo> débutants dans leur domaine
<djiefo> lol
<djiefo> au préalable?
<IdleOne> oui
<djiefo> lol ahh
<IdleOne> pense au tar.gz comme des .zip en windows
<djiefo> ... party rock is in the houseee toninght...
<djiefo> ok
<djiefo> je comprend
<djiefo> j'essais
<djiefo> mais ca créer pas de fichier? Ca fait juste s'auto decompresser?
<djiefo> Jai fait extract here
<djiefo> Aucun fichier na été créer
<IdleOne> tu est sure que ca pas creer un autre fichier?
<djiefo> Oui ca créer un fichier
<djiefo> bah un folder plutot
<djiefo> on parle encore de l'extraction ici
<djiefo> mangler-1.2.2.tar.gz est devenu mangler-1.2.2
<IdleOne> ok
<djiefo> mangler font une version .deb mais j'ai rpsi ca comme tester
<IdleOne> dans le terminal tu fait: cd mangler-1.2.2
<IdleOne> ./configure
<IdleOne> sudo make
<IdleOne> sudo checkinstall
<IdleOne> brb
<djiefo> Excuse moi de t'arrêter mais avant de continuer, est-ce qu'il va faloir que je fasse ça pour chaque fichiers?
<IdleOne> chaque fichier que tu veut compiler oui
<djiefo> lolll c'est quoi la facon la plus rapide alors?
<IdleOne> pour ca que je te dit de toujour chercher dans Software center voir si c'est pas deja packater
<djiefo> J'ai l'impression de jouer dans le coeur de l'ordi pour ouvrir un fichier
<IdleOne> donne moi une minute, je reviens
<djiefo> daccrd
<IdleOne> back
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629956/   <--- un petit script pour facilter la job de decompresser
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour!
<djiefo> Salut
<Mobidoy> Yo baby !! 
<deuxpi> IdleOne: I'm sure I saw a program that did any decompression *and* it checked that the files weren't saved in the current directory
<deuxpi> It's called dtrx
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: do you have one that does decompression of the neck muscles on the arteries so I dont have to wear that neck brace for the next 3 weeks and be grounded home for that time ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: one day they'll just put your brain in a jar with high-speed internet :P
<Mobidoy> lol yeah... till then, Ill be lacking blood and oxygen to the brain... Now you guys may probably understand why I was acting/looking so weird :-P 
<deuxpi> bbl (still some work)
<Mobidoy> cya
<IdleOne> deuxpi: nice, I didn't know about dtrx
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-21
<djiefo> Salut
<kanouk> salut
<djiefo> j'avais un virus dans mon ordinateur j'ai réeussit à l'enlever par synaptic en desactivant compiz :)
<djiefo> machine pas assez puissante
<djiefo> instable.... -.-
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je suis en route, sur la 20.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: cool
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: tu vais etre là à quelle heure?
<cyphermox> en principe on arrive à Qc vers 5h probablement?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, j'essaierai d'être là vers 5h30
<cyphermox> ok toi tu parles du resto ou whatever... ca risque de tourner autour de cette heure là j'imagine
<mdeslaur> ouais
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> allo
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Ankman> bonjour de noveau netbook
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-22
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<Snoopyski> Salut gang :-) Je reçoit aujourd'hui mon ASUS eeePad avec Android 3.1... Est-ce que qqc sait si je peux y mettre UBUNTU ???
<mdeslaur> Snoopyski: surement pas, non
<Snoopyski> C'est un processeur NVidia Tegra 2
<cyphermox> Snoopyski: a ce que je sache y'a rien qui a été testé avec le Tegra
<Snoopyski> Ha bon :-( Moi qui pensait pouvoir y mettre ma distro préférée ! ;-)
<cyphermox> Snoopyski: en d'autres mots, ca peut fonctionner, mais c'est pas évident
<Snoopyski> J'ai fait des recherches et le Tegra 2 est en fait ceci : Dual-Core ARM Cortex A9
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> c'est pourquoi de dit "en principe", parce que le problème c'est pas que le processeur, mais tout le reste du matériel qui va avec
<Snoopyski> OK
<MagicFab> Bonjour! 
<mdeslaur> il est peu probably qu'il existe des pilotes pour l'écran tactile, etc.
<mdeslaur> s/probably/probable/
<MagicFab> Snoopyski, ici on en a deux. Où as-tu acheté le tien ?
<cyphermox> j'attends toujours mon snowball, mais je risque d'attendre longtemps avec les grèves...
<mdeslaur> snowball?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: le board de st-ericcson qu'ils ont montré à UDS
<mdeslaur> ah!
<cyphermox> http://www.linaro.org/low-cost-development-boards
<cyphermox> le deuxième ^
<cyphermox> mais y'a tout un chemin entre ca, et une tablette! :D
<mdeslaur> hehe, ouais :)
<mdeslaur> le grand défi, c'est les drivers propriétaires qui sont la norme chez arm
<cyphermox> yup
<mdeslaur> j'ai bien l'impression que rouler ubuntu sur des devices arm ne sera jamais possible sans que le manufacturier ait payé quelqu'un pour porter les drivers
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: pour celui là ST-Ericcson a mandaté Linaro pour faire le développement du logiciel "core", donc j'imagine que c'est le kernel, bootloader, etc
<cyphermox> or, ca prouve bien ce que tu dis :)
<Snoopyski> @MagicFab: De moi ! Je suis un revendeur informatique :-)
<MagicFab> Snoopyski, pourquoi si tard ? Je l'ai eu il y a 3 semaines chez Bureau en Gros.
<Snoopyski> Merci pour les infos les gars :-)
<Snoopyski> Oui mais moi je l'ai au cost ! Je me le procure directment de ASUS
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: y'a pas de driver pour la carte graphique mali-400 me semble...
<Snoopyski> (plutôt des distributeur Canadiens)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: aucune idée je connais pas assez ca... c'est dans quoi ca mali-400?
<Snoopyski> @MagicFab: Est-ce que tu l'aime au moins ;-)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: c'est la carte graphique du showball patante que tu m'a montré
<cyphermox> ah; non en principe ca fonctionne, je l'ai vu rouler unity :)
<cyphermox> de toute facon, si c'est trop facile, y'a pas de fun ;)
<mdeslaur> lol
<MagicFab> Snoopyski, je l'ai retourné, pour 3 raisons:
<MagicFab> - pas le temps de gosser pour y installe OpenVPN à la main (j'en ai besoin)
<MagicFab> - MTP pour le transfert de fichiers
<MagicFab> - Chargeur/connecteur propriétaire, pas d'USB
<MagicFab> À part ça c'est une excellente machine, mais pas pour moi. Un de mes collègues ici l'a gardé.
<MagicFab> Snoopyski, tu viendras sur #android-qc c'est plus approprié qu'ici :)
<kanouk> bonsor
<MagicFab> kanouk, o/
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> ou bon après-midi
<kanouk> est-ce que la mise à niveau vers 11.10 va se faire toute seule lors de sa sortie?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-23
<new-ubuntu-user> oh ya du monde ici!
<new-ubuntu-user> qqun a essayer gnome 3 dans natty?
<Lrrr> not me...
<Lrrr> Je suis encore à Maverick
<Musashimaru> ca a planté mon natty
<new-ubuntu-user> fait lgt que tutilise linux?
<Musashimaru> heureusement, j'avais fait une image de mon système avant
<new-ubuntu-user> sa fait comme 6 distro jessaye :O
<new-ubuntu-user> pour savoir laquelle jaime le mieu
<new-ubuntu-user> a date ubuntu pi mint spas mal ceux jaime le mieu :O
<Lrrr> ça fait plusieurs années que j'utilises exclusivement Linux
<new-ubuntu-user> meme si sa plante mon natty spas ben ben grave.. jviens juste de linstaller so jperderai pas grand chose lol
<new-ubuntu-user> jtes tanné de windows fack jme suis lancé dans linux.. mais pour jouer c autre chose par contre :S
<Lrrr> oops, I guess
<Musashimaru> faut wine et une carte video nvidia... mais les perfs et la compatibilité, c'Est pas toujours ca
<Lrrr> J'allais lui dire de se faire faire des flots, ça sera plus un problème de jouer
<new-ubuntu-user> mouin
<new-ubuntu-user> yé pas super gnome 3
<new-ubuntu-user> jaime encore mieu la simplicité du classque 2.x
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> comment installer les OpenGL 32 bit compatibility drivers ? 
<Mobidoy> Les paquets suivants ont été conservés :
<Mobidoy>   language-pack-gnome-fr
<Mobidoy> pourquoi ils ne veut pas ce mettre à jour même avec un dist-upgrade ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: si ca ne se met pas à jour c'est qu'une dépendance doit ne pas être prête, du genre récemment uploadé mais pas encore fini de constuire ou publier
<Mobidoy> ok meuci cyphermox
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-24
<Mobidoy> Non mais quel beau temps !! 
<kanouk> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-25
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ca me vient en tête en train de pacter; tu en avais acheté un finalement un AP portable TrendNet TEW-654tr >
<cyphermox> j'ai été chanceux j'ai trouvé un power supply de rechange qui supporte le 200V
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai acheté un dlink DAP-1350 finalement
<mdeslaur> c'est similaire, mais il était moins cher et le PS supportait le 220
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: pis tu m'avait dit que le trendnet perdait sa config quand tu le débranchais...ca m'a un peu fait peur
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> oui il perd sa config ;)
<cyphermox> cute, celui de dlinkl
<cyphermox> bordel, c'est ca j'aurais du prendre :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> pas cher, me semble qu'il était $49 chez walmarde
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> le + c'est le port USB
<Lean-> Salut
<Lean-> Comment cela se passe t-il pour participer à des projets OpenSource en tant que développeur ? Comment connaître les besoins des projets, ... ?
<Lrrr> Lean-: Utilise le projet et tu devrais connaître ce qu'ils ont besoin.
<kanouk> hello!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-26
<KimLaroux> hhmm, est-ce que ce canal est caché du moteur de recherche freenode?
<KimLaroux> il n'aparait pas quand je cherche soit ubuntu, qc, quebec voir meme ubuntu-qc
<IdleOne> oui il est cacher
<IdleOne> /mode #ubuntu-qc
<IdleOne> you see the +nst? n= no external messages, s= secret, t= topic lock
<IdleOne> n means that for someone to send a msg to this channel they have to be in the channel. usually that is a default mode for all channels.
<KimLaroux> Aahh je vois, c'est donc possible... j'me demandais =)
<IdleOne> s veux dire que le canal apparait pas dans /list ou /alis
<bordermart> Quelqu'un sait comment mettre unity dans le bas
<qwebirc93920> bonsoir
<bordermart> bonsoir ca va?
<qwebirc93920> sa va très bien apart avec l'instalation un mmorpg sur mon ubuntu 10,04
<KimLaroux> sous wine?
<bordermart> qwebirc93920, quel jeu?
<qwebirc93920> c'est Wakfu version linux
<bordermart> ok
<qwebirc93920> Je l'ai télécharger et sa ma donner un .SH non reconnu par mon ubuntu
<bordermart> connais pas
<bordermart> qwebirc93920, chmod +X ton fichier
<bordermart> ensuite tu fais dans le répertoire du fichier ./nom du ficher
<Musashimaru> qwebirc93920, chmod 700 tonfichier.sh puis sudo ./tonfichier.sh
<KimLaroux> qwebirc93920, un .sh est un script exécutable
<qwebirc93920> c'est dofus mais plus RP(roleplay)
<qwebirc93920> je vais tester
<qwebirc93920> c'est quoi le 700 ?
<qwebirc93920> chmod: opérande manquant après «Wakfu_unix.sh» Saisissez « chmod --help » pour plus d'informations.
<Musashimaru> 700 = rwx------.
<Musashimaru> c'est le code pour read/write/execute
<Musashimaru> read=4, write=2, execute=1, tu additionne, ca fait 7
<Musashimaru> ensuite pour 700, 7 = pour le propriétaire, 1er 0 pour le groupe, 2eme 0 pour tout le monde
<qwebirc93920> pour moi ce que tu dit la c'est du chinois xD
<KimLaroux> c'est pour ça que tu peu seulement utiliser chmod +X
<KimLaroux> pour "ajouter l'option eXécutable"
<qwebirc93920> baka@baka-K7VM3:~$ sudo chmod 700 Wakfu_unix.sh [sudo] password for baka:  chmod: impossible d'accéder à «Wakfu_unix.sh»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<qwebirc93920> le .sh est sur mon bureau et j'ai ouvert le terminal dans aplication
<KimLaroux> tu doit te déplacer au bureau
<KimLaroux> t'as jamais utilisé le terminal?
<qwebirc93920> oui un peu mais la ya pas terminal dans le menu contestuel du bureau
<KimLaroux> Ah
<KimLaroux> ouvre n'importe quel terminal, tu peux te déplacer au bureau...
<bordermart> qwebirc93920, alt-f2 et écrit xterm
<qwebirc93920> un autre type de terminal?
<KimLaroux> ouai, le terminal "nue" de X
<KimLaroux> j'utilise Konsole, car j'ai Kubuntu
<KimLaroux> dans le terminal, fait cd ~/Bureau
<KimLaroux> je devine que c'est ça en francais
<KimLaroux> moi c'est ~/Desktop
<qwebirc93920> comment je fait la vague?
<KimLaroux> bah ça je sais pas, ça dépend du clavier
<KimLaroux> au pire /home /NICKNAME/Bureau
<Musashimaru> alt Car + ;
<KimLaroux> gah
<KimLaroux> /home/nickname/Bureau
<KimLaroux> mais bon je peux me tromper, je sais pas si tu a Gnome, si c'est la cas... j'ignore où est le bureau de gnome
<qwebirc93920> j'ai gnome
<KimLaroux> =P
<Musashimaru> /home/nickname/Desktop
<KimLaroux> même pour une installation francaise?
<qwebirc93920> le fait je sois pas capable ouvrire un terminal ici sa dois être un option sécurité non?
<KimLaroux> non
<KimLaroux> c'est Linu
<KimLaroux> x
<KimLaroux> T'as forcément un terminal sous Linux
<qwebirc93920> oui j'en ai un mais je peux pas avoir l'option ouvrire un terminal ici
<qwebirc93920> option décocher surment
<KimLaroux> ?
<KimLaroux> ou terminal c'est un programme, tu peu surement en trouver un dans le menu
<KimLaroux> s/ou/un
<qwebirc93920> hein? ou?
<KimLaroux> bien, le menu des programmes...
<KimLaroux> Je connais pas Gnome, mais je crois que le menu est en haut à gauche
<KimLaroux> comme le menu Démarrer de Windows
<qwebirc93920> ah ok
<qwebirc93920> je suis déjà dedans depuis le début
<KimLaroux> dedans... un terminal?
<qwebirc93920> oui
<KimLaroux> Woot!
<KimLaroux> la commande "ls"
<KimLaroux> te liste tout ce qui a dans le dossier que tu est
<qwebirc93920> Is?
<KimLaroux> es*
<KimLaroux> ls
<KimLaroux> L minuscule
<qwebirc93920> ok
<KimLaroux> pour "list"
<KimLaroux> par défault tu devrait être dans ton /home/NickName/, alors ls te liste tout ce qui y est
<qwebirc93920> Bureau     examples.desktop  Modèles  Public           Ubuntu One Documents  Images            Musique  Téléchargements  Vidéos
<KimLaroux> Bureau!
<KimLaroux> le voila
<KimLaroux> cd Bureau
<KimLaroux> cd = Change Directory
<KimLaroux> ensuit un autre ls, voir si t'est à bonne place 
<KimLaroux> tu devrais voir ton .sh de plustot
<qwebirc93920> ぬくみみゆかりん  Wakfu_unix.sh  yukarin_1610.gif
<KimLaroux> lol, tu chinois?
<KimLaroux> du*
<qwebirc93920> oui mon theme moebuntu sa
<KimLaroux> alors comme on disait, le .sh est un exécutable
<bordermart> KimLaroux, son ordinateur est made in japan
<qwebirc93920> donc chmod
<KimLaroux> si tu fait ls -l, tu auras une liste des fichier avec leurs permissions
<qwebirc93920> drwxr-xr-x 2 baka baka     4096 2010-11-29 02:30 ぬくみみゆかりん -rwx------ 1 baka baka 23874585 2011-06-25 22:14 Wakfu_unix.sh -rw-r--r-- 1 baka baka   167798 2011-06-20 03:31 yukarin_1610.gif
<KimLaroux> t'avais juste à me donner la ligne pertinante...
<qwebirc93920> dsl
<KimLaroux> lol
<KimLaroux> rwx, ça veut dire que Root peut l'exécuter
<qwebirc93920> une chance ya pas 300 chosses sur mon bureau xD
<KimLaroux> sudo ./Wakfu_unix.sh
<qwebirc93920> pas dechmod?
<KimLaroux> en passant, t'as pas à tout taper dans un terminal... sudo ./W suivis du bouton Tab et le reste s'écris tout seul
<KimLaroux> non car avec ls -l on a vu que le fichier est déja exécutable
<KimLaroux> -rwx------ 1 baka baka 23874585 2011-06-25 22:14 Wakfu_unix.sh
<qwebirc93920> yay sa fonctionne
<KimLaroux> =)
<qwebirc93920> merci
<KimLaroux> j'espère que tu a pris des notes ;)
<qwebirc93920> uh non  X(
<qwebirc93920> fail
<bordermart> qwebirc88463, comment on fait pour le télécharger le jeux....sur le site il y a juste le beta
<qwebirc93920> http://www.wakfu.com/fr/mmorpg/telecharger
<qwebirc93920> bêta ouverte
<qwebirc93920> ls pour voir les doc ou je suis?
<qwebirc93920> ls-l pour la liste + droit d'accee
<bordermart> moi ca fonctionne
<qwebirc93920> 700 pourRWX
<qwebirc93920> et chmod c'est quoi deja?
<bordermart> chmod +x
<qwebirc93920> je veux dire c'est quoi son itulité?
<bordermart> chmod c'est pour changer les droits
<bordermart> ou les permissions si tu aimes mieux
<qwebirc93920> ok merci
<qwebirc93920> Ya un programme dans unbutu pour conaitre on a combien de Ram et la force de notre machine?
<bordermart> tu veux monitoré ou juste savoir&
<bordermart> ?
<qwebirc93920> savoir un peu comme sous windows quand tu fait propriété sur le poste de travail
<bordermart> ah ok
<bordermart> moniteur système
<qwebirc93920> mon theme foire quelle que fois et je me demande si c'est pas ma machine qui est trop naze
<bordermart> ok
<qwebirc93920> ya pas un autre truc infosys ou je sais pu quoi?
<bordermart> moi pour savoir à quel niveau je consomme les ressources j'utilise conky
<KimLaroux> si tu cherche dans les Menus, il en a p-e un
<bordermart> oui moniteur système
<KimLaroux> je sais que dans KDE c'est pa ça qui manque
<qwebirc93920> c'est pas vraiment sa je veux savoir
<qwebirc93920> c'est plus les composante je cherche si je me souvien bien sa resemble a infosys
<qwebirc93920> mais je le trouve pas dans logithèque
<qwebirc93920> 50 % de ram utilisé 50 % de cpu utilisé et je fait rien
<qwebirc93920> je suis pas un expert mais sa sent pas bon
<qwebirc93920> J'ai trouver quoi je cherchais et je me sent vraiment con c'étai sysinfo pas infosys
<bordermart> bonsoir a tous :)
<bordermart> pourtant j'ai pas le rhume :)
<kanouk> bonjour
<kanouk> le service "zeitgeist.datahub" est-il relié à unity?  et peut-on le désactiver si on utilise seulement ubuntu classique?
<kanouk> c'est un service au démarrage
<Ankman> allo
<kanouk> allo Ankman , :)
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> configuring linux bebe
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> et ça fonctionne bien?
<Ankman> non LOL
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> quel est le problème?
<Ankman> beaucoup
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> masquerading un selue ip ne marche pas
<Ankman> sdlmame crashes
<Ankman> iceweasel a no 'remove cookies' option...
<Ankman> icewease et chromium n'importee pas passwords et autre
<kanouk> oh!
<Ankman> chromium dit il est trop veille de installer extensions
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> je vais devoir redémarrer
<kanouk> je re
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> salut KimLaroux 
<KimLaroux> Salut
<kanouk> :)
<KimLaroux> Je suis partiellement ici, je commence à ramasser tout mes affaires pour déménager
<kanouk> bon déménagement alors KimLaroux 
<Ankman> salade
 * KimLaroux is starving.
<Ankman> lol
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaroux> le temps passe trop vite! déja passé 18h
<Ankman> i tease legeddy with that, when he says "salut" i reply with "salade" usually, knowing he will soon go to his kitchen
<Ankman> demenager?
<Ankman> ou?
<KimLaroux> yeah... to his kitchen, to make lazagna XD
<KimLaroux> I haven't seen him in a while though
<KimLaroux> Je déménage pas loins, dans la même ville. Une place plus tranquille
<Ankman> ah
<kanouk> ouais
<Ankman> mailserver installee
<Ankman> puis testmails...
<kanouk> yeah! Ankman 
<Ankman> veut testmail?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-19
<IdleOne> komputes cyphermox you guys rock :)
<komputes> IdleOne: Cheers
<cyphermox> indeed komputes is a rock star
<IdleOne> just got back from work or I would have been there earlier
<IdleOne> Thank you for making us an official loco again :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Oui! Ubuntu 11.10 est sortie! Téléchargez à http://goo.gl/Ov56R ou http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ | <pangolin> Don't be greedy be seed-y Use torrent! | komputes is this month's rock star
<Ankman> loco?
<IdleOne> Local Community
<cyphermox> Ankman: LOcal COmmunity team
<cyphermox> oh boy.
<IdleOne> someone should update that topic to show 12.04
<IdleOne> hehe
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | <pangolin> Don't be greedy be seed-y Use torrent! | komputes is this month's rock star
<IdleOne> sti quon fais dure
<IdleOne> lol
<cyphermox> yeah, that was what the "oh boy" was for
<Ankman> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-20
<Ankman> You know you're a Redneck when
<Ankman> 13. Your grandmother has "Ammo" on her Christmas list.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-21
<avoine> just under rabbittrap
<Michel> Bonjour à tous, quelle est la meilleure carte graphique cpmpatible avec 12.04 64 bits ?
<Michel> J'ai un PC de bureau tournant Windows 7 processeur Icore 7 avec 8 gig RAM 
<Michel> l'affichage de l'installeur 12.04 bloque J'ai pensé changer pour une carte compatible avec ubuntu
<cyphermox> Presque n'importe quelle, et les "cartes" onboard incluses avec les Intel i7 sont bien supportées 
<cyphermox> Ca bloque ou, et comment? 
<cyphermox> Je ne répond pas vite, sur mon cellulaire 
<Michel> Ta recommandation sur la plus compatible actuellement ?
<Michel> Ça bloque aussitôt la lecture du DVD terminée l'écran mauve disparait et apparait un écran boguée.
<Michel> J'ai 2 installations réussie avec ce DVD
<cyphermox> Nvidia marche généralement bien, mais ouvre un bogue pour ton matériel pour que ca puisse être réglé 
<Michel> Ok merci
<Michel> Ma question est sur Launchpad. Toujours pas de suggestion pour un upgrade de carte graphique ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-22
<djiefo> Ce channel est sans opérateurs?
<djiefo> en-2-k j'auto-join ici on sais jamais :)
<Guest60111> i dont speak english but i want help
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-19
<qwebirc91297> le site est mort ?
<qwebirc80901> Salut a tous, j'ai des problemes de mise a jour avec Xubuntu 13.04, pour installer des paquets depuis des source non-authentifiées.. votre aide serait grandement appréciée!
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-23
<tux30> salut gang
<tux30> ya tu un truc pour faire forcer le system a reconnaitre une nouvelle ecran
<tux30> ?
<tux30> quelqu'un est la
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-19
<IdleOne> cyphermox: are we going to do anything about expiring from verified loco teams, do we even care?
<cyphermox> IdleOne: well, I care a bit, but in reality it doesn't change much
<cyphermox> we don't have enough events to support a claim of being active, I guess
<IdleOne> yeah I care a bit too. Not sure I am willing to do what it takes to get approved again
<IdleOne> Did you sign up for motorcycle classes?
<cyphermox> not yet
<cyphermox> missing a bit of cash for it
<IdleOne> ah, well. bills before toys
<IdleOne> :)
<avoine> cyphermox: qu'est-ce que tu dirais si l'on modifie l'action lors de l'expiration d'une membre à : invite them to apply for renewal
<avoine> cyphermox: dans https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qc/+edit
<cyphermox> ok
<avoine> c'est fait.
 * Ankman reads about upstart...
<avoine> progfou: on a suivi  ton conseil et basculé vers l'invitation au renouvellemenet
<progfou> ok, même si en fait le courriel ne concernait pas ce problème ci ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-20
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde.. ca fait un ti bout que je ne suis pas venu mettre mon grain de sel
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-21
<qwebirc19334> Bonjour,
<qwebirc19334> J'essaie de créer un compte pour le forum sur "http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/drupal/forum" mais j'obtiens toujours le message d'erreur "The validation code did not match the picture." Je suis certain d'avoir entré le code correctement !
#ubuntu-qc 2017-06-20
<nnico> bonjour, jaurais besoin d'aide
<nnico> je viens d'installer lubuntu sur une machine et je voudrais savoir comment acceder à un repertoire sur un serveur nas 
<nnico> en d'autres termes comment acceder au reseau 
